# Concreteguy



## koolio (Jun 27, 2021)

What happened to him?...I know he had some health issues a year ago


----------



## squatster (Jun 28, 2021)

Sorry man- we haven’t  seen him in a long time, he hasn’t logged in for around 6 or 7 months


----------

